# Zacconi / Savenilli spare parts ?



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have just received a Savenilli lever machine from eBay . I believe this is a Zacconi baby .

I just could not resist it ..

I have checked it over and it heats up and no leaks apparent.

I have taken the piston out and it needs replacing along with the seals ..

Anyone know of a good source for spare parts for this machine please ?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/?s=zacconi&submit=Search&post_type=product

Also on eBay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As above Ferrari are good to deal with and helpful


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Email Tomasz at the factory, he's a godsend and can supply the spares. http://www.zacconi.net/en/index_en.html

Helped me out no end when I replaced the gaskets etc on mine


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks to all of you whom responded .. I found the Ebay chap but good to hear he is good ..

Thinking of doing a full strip down ..


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

If you do a full strip down get some new rods (4) which connect the lid with boiler base as the existing ones will be too short as the new gaskets will be thicker.

Oh and good luck, this is nothing like stripping a la pavoni. Bloody nightmare comes to mind!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@Jacko112 Thanks .. I had a look at your post a while back about your strip down ..

Are those rods stainless , they looked rusty/ corroded on yours .. Edit. Just looked again just a bit corroded . wouldn't be plain steel ....The bottom nuts on mine are definitely plain steel ..


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Think they were stainless from memory @Niknak. Tomasz is really good though & stocks everything with quick delivery. The main difference I found with this & the la pavoni is all the bolts are internal and our hands are too big to get in to hold them. Tomasz can send you a diagram which helps


----------

